# Any issues with my Dubia set up?



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am planning on breeding Dubia Roaches to save on live food costs, plus my beardie loves them.

I have read they need a temperature of 30-32 degrees. I have a heat mat attached inside of the tub which is plugged into the thermostat. I have cranked it to 35 degrees on the thermostat for now, but it seems to be taking ages to get to temperature (currently at 26 degrees).

I have the thermometer probe and thermostat probe more or less on the heat mat, is this correct? Does my ventilation hole look too big compared to the size of the tub?

Thanks.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Right,

Done a bit of reading and it appears a lot of people seem to be getting away with simply sticking a heat mat under the tub, on 24/7 with no thermostat or thermometer and are breeding no problems.

So I have ditched the thermostat, put the heat mat inside the tub at the bottom and put the temp probe on the mat just for reference. Just has a thought..is it okay IN the tub rather than under it..they won't fry while scampering across the heat mat will they? LOL

The temp of the mat itself it getting over 30c, so hopefully the ambient temp in the tub itself should be good.

Going to order a small breeder pack, throw them in and hope they don't die.

Wish me luck


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

looks good to me. regarding the vent, if youre keeping the dubs in a dry scenario which it looks like you are then the bigger the better (stops moisture etc).

I have my heatmat covering only half of the underside of the rub, that allows them to thermoregulate by going to the cool side if needed plus it stops fresh food like oranges etc from going mouldy - mould is a killer with roaches.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

What have you put around the rim of the tub just incase any of them do manage to climb up and try and escape


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks for the replies.

I have made some changes:

The heat mat has been taped to the outside of the tub so it is covering the back and one half of it, allowing a cool side.

I am going to run it without the thermostat and leave the heat mat on 24/7 and hope for the best. Seems to work for most and I always over complicate things.

I am hoping to have it in the basement so hope the heat mat will cope.

I have put some smooth brown packaging tape around the rim of the tub in case some do venture to the top and I will also smother some Vaseline around it just for added safety.

I will be using crushed bearded dragon pellets for food and fresh fruit and veg every other day with water cystals. I read they like the pellets and it seems logical to gut load them with a bearded dragon food which they would eat anyway?

Thanks.


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

What's the % of protein in the pellets, roaches need a lot. 

It would be a good idea to cover the outside of the tub as they prefer the dark. Fablon/sticky back plastic works best but you could use parcel tape.

You could also put the heatmat inside the tub, on the side rather than the bottom.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

kez30 said:


> What's the % of protein in the pellets, roaches need a lot.
> 
> *Good point, I'll check it out and if too low I'll use dried cat food. Whats the ideal % ratio of protein, 30%?*
> 
> ...


: victory:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Best using chicken mash its only 15% protein but its vegetable protein which is what roaches eat in the wild so they will get more out of it. (you wouldn't use beef steaks to bulk up a horse) 

I prefer my mat on the inside they are more efficient.

It helps to insulate your box by wrapping it in black tape then this keeps the heat in and the light out here is a pic of some of my boxs
outside








inside (turks but I keep dubs exactly the same)








top


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Okay, I may put the mat back inside of the tub LOL.

Black tape is an idea..I'll look into it. 

Can you get chicken mash from pets at home?

Thanks.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

GeeUK said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Okay, I may put the mat back inside of the tub LOL.
> 
> ...


I think that's the tape I used
50M x 50mm Duct Gaffer Gaffa Tape White Silver Black | eBay

This is the chicken mash that I was using before its really good but not sure it [email protected] sell the mash, I looked on there site and could only see pellets but most pet shops and farm shops will sell it. 
Farmgate Layers Mash 20kg Chicken/Poultry Feed | eBay


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

imginy said:


> Best using chicken mash its only 15% protein but its vegetable protein which is what roaches eat in the wild so they will get more out of it. (you wouldn't use beef steaks to bulk up a horse)


Checked the packaging at it says 27% crude protein. Contains amongst other things:

Corn, wheat, gluten meal, soybean meal, alfalfa meal, kelp meal...

Sounds veg-tal-laby lol, should be okay? Goes out of date this month but I'm sure it will be okay for the roaches : victory:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

GeeUK said:


> Checked the packaging at it says 27% crude protein. Contains amongst other things:
> 
> Corn, wheat, gluten meal, soybean meal, alfalfa meal, kelp meal...
> 
> Sounds veg-tal-laby lol, should be okay? Goes out of date this month but I'm sure it will be okay for the roaches : victory:


yes that sounds like it would be some very good roach food :mf_dribble:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Personally I like to put two smaller heatpads in my RUB. The RUB itself is black anyway so nice and dark. I have glued in mesh for ventilation. I would say don’t trust the fact that they "cant climb" they can and will find a way. so make sure you fill in ALL HOLES (looking at your pic seems there is a cut out for wires etc, I would recommend sealant for this.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Yup,

I have added sealent to the hole, thanks.

I've taped it up with black duct tape too, should be dark for them now.


----------

